

Processing has been the Canvas of Choice for Artistic Programming: Introducing Ruby-Processing. - jashkenas
http://www.the-shoebox.org/apps/44

======
kingnothing
After looking at that page, I have no idea what that's supposed to do. Will
someone enlighten me?

~~~
bootload
_"... After looking at that page, I have no idea what that's supposed to do.
Will someone enlighten me? ..."_

Processing [0] is a graphical open source tool-kit to visualise data. Created
by some ex-MIT Multimedia labs. It is designed to get _non-programmers_ to
program visually yet let programmers visualise large volumes of data w/o
having to the need to take "Death Graphics" (COS 426) or re-code low level
graphics routines from scratch.

This link looks like it describes a ruby binding to processing. If you have
the $$$'s you could probably buy Mathematica which does similiar things. But
processing is open and free.

[0] Processing ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processing_>(programming_language)

[1] COS 426 or Death Graphics is a demanding course at Princeton CS dept ~
<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spring08/cos426/>

------
jashkenas
Works on Mac, Windows and Linux. Using interactive Ruby (via-jirb), you can do
Live Coding, redefining your methods and classes as you go.

